# Chuck looks SHREDDED!



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Never seen him this cut. This should be a great fight.










http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/5/31/1495340/snapshot-of-the-day-chuck-liddell


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Chuck with abs!?!?
My god he looks ripped though.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

From the neck down that doesnt look like him!!!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Look at Court Mcgee at The Pit. Chuck looks ripped and motivated which is what I think a mojor issue was for him, staying motivated....:thumb02:


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow chuck looks good, never thought id see the day when he lost his belly. Im going to have to go with Chuck to win this. Not just because of this photo alone of course. I cant see Frankling wanting to take him down as a gameplan, and a motivate Liddel is the better striker.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

woah...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have to say i was worried after Tito dropped out of the fight that Chuck would drop off on his training a bit cos there is no-one he'd rather smash than Tito, but by the looks of this he has been taking it damn seriously! Its funny how people write Chuck off as past it and irrelevant when his 2 losses in the last 2 years have come against the two guys now facing each other for the title!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Look at Court Mcgee at The Pit. Chuck looks ripped and motivated which is what I think a mojor issue was for him, staying motivated....:thumb02:


I wonder if Court being there means he's in the finals? Or does he already train with Liddell?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck looks amazing, he had to have lost 20 pounds plus.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

At first I was like... Where is chuc.... MOWWWWW MEEEEEE MYYYY GOD >_> 

The guy is bloody ripped, ive never seen him so cut.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

best shape of his life at.......40!
Go figure!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Good for him. I am really glad he has seemingly re dedicated himself. Who knows maybe he comes back better then ever.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Chuck looks amazing, he had to have lost 20 pounds plus.


I don't think he lost weight at all, I think he looks bigger than ever.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I don't think he lost weight at all, I think he looks bigger than ever.


Yea, looks like he could fight at HW in that pic.

Court looks pretty damn big too.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

im glad Chuck is taking it serious , he really really wanted to beat tito haha


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wait, I thought the belly was permanent? 
Could Chuck make a big career comeback if he's dedicating himself like this?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

wow looks awesome. I just hope it's all naturale, it's a bit fishy to see these kind of results at age 40 when the guy couldn't get below a 5 inch gut his whole life. And sometimes when you get a few losses, the dark side seems mighty tempting. 

But yeah barring that, freakin awesome, it's nice to see Chuck making positive changes from his losses and literally coming back stronger than ever.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> wow looks awesome. I just hope it's all naturale, it's a bit fishy to see these kind of results at age 40 when the guy couldn't get below a 5 inch gut his whole life. And sometimes when you get a few losses, the dark side seems mighty tempting.
> 
> But yeah barring that, freakin awesome, it's nice to see Chuck making positive changes from his losses and literally coming back stronger than ever.


Well he gained alot of weight after he "retired", but lost even more during his dance practicing. I too thought his belly was there to stay but if you really stay busy and motivated you can get results like that. 

I don't really care about the gut going poof though, what I am hoping to see is Chuck coming with a different game plan and stylefor this fight. Obviously we wont see him totally changing his game, but now that he can't take all the hits anymore he really needs to start keeping his hands up and brawl less, specially if he wants to get 1 last shot at the title.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck looks ready for a win. Just hoping he hasn't peaked to soon for this fight. Ill pick Chuck in ever fight until the day he dies. regardless of whether or not he's likely to win. Chuck's my home boy and ive got dudes back.

Seeing Court there is cool aswell, he seems to have quite a bit of potential for sure.

Also i can only hope this doesn't draw away from his Core power. Chuck has allways used his belly to his advantage when throwing those bombs.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

good for chuck, he looks ready


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

Im glad to see chuck in shape but at 40 his reaction time and chin arent what they once were. He may get past Franklin (who is much better than ppl here give him credit for imo) but his only real chance at winning a title again imo is for his opponents to walk into his right hand, which they wont.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy shit, he looks great!
War Chuck!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Good for him, good for us. Bad for Franklin?!:confused02:
Just makes this fight more interesting and appealing!


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks in the shape of his life! He must've cut out those iced coffee things out his diet!!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm...an aging fighter on a two fight loosing streak notorious for not being shredded looking like that before a do or die fight definitely sets off some alarms for me. I for one do not see this as a totally positive thing. At his age it can be really hard on one's body to go through that kind of transformation. I wish him well and hope that the results in the picture are from hard training alone. Being shredded does not always mean being in great shape.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

War Chuck.....that is all......But OMFGHSBFJC The Ice Man is back!!!!!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

The guy looks great. I don't like that he's still fighting: I wish he had stayed on the sidelines in some other role. He's just taken a lot of damage recently.

That being said, if he is going to come back, he's definitely squashing some fears by looking the best I've ever seen him look in this pic. Hopefully the time off has strengthened up that chin.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

God damn Chuck looks in shape. Didn't expect THAT. He's obviously kept up the 'Tito motivation'. Can't wait for this fight.


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

WoW! Dude is ripped!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, god damn!....

What the f*** Chuck! You've always been the posterboy for those who don't have to have cut up abs but can still kick ass! You're killin' me man! Now I gotta go do crunches! Shit!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

This kinda reminds me of Leben's transformation for his Bisping fight...I hope he did it legit.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I have to say i was worried after Tito dropped out of the fight that Chuck would drop off on his training a bit cos there is no-one he'd rather smash than Tito, but by the looks of this he has been taking it damn seriously! Its funny how people write Chuck off as past it and irrelevant when his 2 losses in the last 2 years have come against the two guys now facing each other for the title!


Well Chucks two losses in the last two years were Rashad and Shogun, he lost against Rampage/Jardine the year before, so he's definitely fallen off the radar in the LHW division.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I honestly don't care about the "ripped abs"- Chuck was knocking fools out with his belly continuing to grow- what I do care about is his chin. He was once known for being able to take a great shot and continue or recover- not any more. There comes a time when a fighter can't take the same or close to the same shot/punishment they once did and it becomes easier to get stunned/KOed.


I love the Iceman and the fan in me will always root for him and think he can come back and return to the Old Chuck- the other part of me is afraid his button has been pushed too many times and he's too stubborn to fix the holes in his defense and mix up his attack while only looking for the KO shot with his hands down.


I really hope I'm wrong but...


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Walker said:


> I honestly don't care about the "ripped abs"- Chuck was knocking fools out with his belly continuing to grow- what I do care about is his chin. He was once known for being able to take a great shot and continue or recover- not any more. There comes a time when a fighter can't take the same or close to the same shot/punishment they once did and it becomes easier to get stunned/KOed.
> 
> 
> I love the Iceman and the fan in me will always root for him and think he can come back and return to the Old Chuck- the other part of me is afraid his button has been pushed too many times and he's too stubborn to fix the holes in his defense and mix up his attack while only looking for the KO shot with his hands down.
> ...


I agree. I hear from some that you never fully recover from having your bell rung so many times. Others say that with a proper amount of time off, you can get that chin back. I'm eager to see if Chuck can get his chin back.

That being said, I don't think Franklin has the same power that Rashad or Shogun have.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> I agree. *I hear from some that you never fully recover from having your bell rung so many times. Others say that with a proper amount of time off, you can get that chin back.* I'm eager to see if Chuck can get his chin back.
> 
> *That being said, I don't think Franklin has the same power that Rashad or Shogun have.*


I am sooooo looking forward to the Chuck Liddell vs Rich Franklin sticky thread to come up so I can discuss these two issues in crazy depth!


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> Well Chucks two losses in the last two years were Rashad and Shogun, he lost against Rampage/Jardine the year before, so he's definitely fallen off the radar in the LHW division.


I agree that the Jardine fight was a disappointment, but there's no shame in losing to Rampage. Rampage has only lost 2 times in the UFC via decision.

Perspective...

Liddell lost to jackson, then won 7 times in a row in the UFC. THEN, Jackson knocked him out again. 

Liddell was winning the Evans fight until he was caught with his hands down.

The Jardine fight was split decision. Also, Jardine was 13-3 going into that fight. You can't assume fighters were how they are today 3 years ago.

Shogun whooped his butt.

I do think Liddell's best days are over, but he hasn't exactly lost to chumps. 

IMO, a convincing win over Franklin will give Liddell a shot at a top 5 opponent.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

dav35 said:


> *IMO, a convincing win over Franklin will give Liddell a shot at a top 5 opponent*.



Eww, I disagree. A quick look at Franklin's record shows that he's fought a whopping twice in the LHW division since his return in 2008. Of those two fights, he lost one (though it was close). He then fought two catchweight fights at 195, and he lost one of those (by KO). 

In his last four fights he's gone 2-2, and they all weren't even in the LHW division. This is a fight that determines who can get back on track, not who's ready to start fighting top tier guys.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Overheard at UFC 115 during Chuck's entrance:
"He's got that look in his eyes!"


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

footodors said:


> Overheard at UFC 115 during Chuck's entrance:
> "He's got that look in his eyes!"


like maybe he knows something the rest of us don't


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

footodors said:


> Overheard at UFC 115 during Chuck's entrance:
> "He's got that look in his eyes!"


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> Eww, I disagree. A quick look at Franklin's record shows that he's fought a whopping twice in the LHW division since his return in 2008. Of those two fights, he lost one (though it was close). He then fought two catchweight fights at 195, and he lost one of those (by KO).
> 
> In his last four fights he's gone 2-2, and they all weren't even in the LHW division. *This is a fight that determines who can get back on track, not who's ready to start fighting top tier guys*.


I agree with this. I think Chuck definitely has the technical ability and motivation to climb back up the ladder. The same with Franklin, though I would have prefered to see Franklin remain at MW. I don't like him at LHW. Both havea long, long road to a title shot but I personally think Chuck is more than capable of it if he just works on having an active striking guard.


----------



## Hector Lombard (Jun 1, 2010)

Chuck looks to be in great shape...Though I still see Franklin picking him apart en route to a decision victory...hope it's a good fight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Tito saw this he is probably already booking his next neck surgery.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> Eww, I disagree. A quick look at Franklin's record shows that he's fought a whopping twice in the LHW division since his return in 2008. Of those two fights, he lost one (though it was close). He then fought two catchweight fights at 195, and he lost one of those (by KO).
> 
> In his last four fights he's gone 2-2, and they all weren't even in the LHW division. This is a fight that determines who can get back on track, not who's ready to start fighting top tier guys.


I hear that the winner gets their pad rent paid at the trailer park of their choice for the next year; with special guest, Mirko Cro Cop, as private security. Fcuk UFC 115!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He's got killer TDD, and he's got the power, if he were to update his training regime to modern sports science to a point where he has that explosiveness, speed and agility of guys like Shogun, Rashad or GSP I could see Chuck being top 5 again, he's got the power that Randy doesn't have.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ooooh, did we just get a spoiler about TUF?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Ooooh, did we just get a spoiler about TUF?


I highly doubt that anyone who would visit this site has not heard about the worst kept secret in TUF history.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nefilim777 said:


> Ooooh, did we just get a spoiler about TUF?


I'm thinking we may have.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Chuck looks motivated. Hopefully he didn't lose any motivation once Franklin stepped in to take Tito's spot.



wukkadb said:


> I wonder if Court being there means he's in the finals? Or does he already train with Liddell?


I believe that Court already trained at The Pit.



Toxic said:


> If Tito saw this he is probably already booking his next neck surgery.


I think he saw Liddell take his shirt off in the locker room on TUF and saw a few abs popping out and decided to run head first into the wall so he could injure his neck and not have to fight Chuck anymore.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I highly doubt that anyone who would visit this site has not heard about the worst kept secret in TUF history.


Well I frequent this site and I aint heard it!



Mirage445 said:


> I'm thinking we may have.


Me too.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I hear that the winner gets their pad rent paid at the trailer park of their choice for the next year; with special guest, Mirko Cro Cop, as private security. Fcuk UFC 115!


 
So tell us how you really feel.


----------



## JTP_350z (Jun 2, 2010)

It's nice to see Chuck in better form than ever!!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I hear that the winner gets their pad rent paid at the trailer park of their choice for the next year; with special guest, Mirko Cro Cop, as private security. Fcuk UFC 115!


Did you forget your PMS drugs today?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Liddell looks great and promising, but Franklin is not some loser either, so it's hard to tell with certainty how the fight will go, but I say Liddell via decision.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

G_Land said:


> So tell us how you really feel.


Well...my lower back hurts a bit and I've had this really annoying foot cramp for the last week. Also, I think I am becoming addicted to over the counter cough medicine. Other than that, things are pretty good.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Did you forget your PMS drugs today?


Hey, didn't you see the "Mr."? Its not Mrs. Parkle, ok!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I agree with this. I think Chuck definitely has the technical ability and motivation to climb back up the ladder. The same with Franklin, though I would have prefered to see Franklin remain at MW. I don't like him at LHW. Both havea long, long road to a title shot but I personally think Chuck is more than capable of it if he just works on having an active striking guard.


Rep for the coolest Avatar/screename combo.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Quinton looked great at the weigh-ins as well. Kimbo went on and on about how hard he was training. Roy Nelson looked like he had swallowed a few bowling balls before his fight. 

Conclusion? Appearance doesn't matter. Not in the cage anyway.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice to see Chuck ready to go... I have Chuck winning this fight due to better striking....

Franklin is no joke, but the Ice Man has some nasty hands!


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Quinton looked great at the weigh-ins as well. Kimbo went on and on about how hard he was training. Roy Nelson looked like he had swallowed a few bowling balls before his fight.
> 
> *Conclusion? Appearance doesn't matter. Not in the cage anyway.*


Correct... Just look at Fedor. He's always been a little 'soft around the edges'.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Rep for the coolest Avatar/screename combo.


Thank you much. Took a rediculous amount of time to find just the right stuff to merge together!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Chuck? Is that you?


----------

